# Are GCC Specs Important?



## KC1

We are trying to buy a car and have been told that it's important to get a car with GCC specs, but it seems like there are lots of cars without. We are looking at getting something we can take into the desert and drive to Oman, as well as obviously driving around Dubai. How important is it really to get GCC specs? Also, we heard that if we go to a dealer, we may get better rates during Ramadan. Is this true? Thanks!


----------



## cobragb

There are always Ramadan specials every year.

If you are going to drive out in the desert, then you need the GCC specs. They include bigger cooling radiators, etc.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Bigger radiators, really? Which makes do that? IMHO the biggest difference in GCC specs comes when you are reselling the car. All car companies do hot and cold weather testing to ensure their cars work worldwide and I can't imagine any designer optimising their design then leaving space for a larger radiator.


----------



## indoMLA

Felixtoo2 said:


> Bigger radiators, really? Which makes do that? IMHO the biggest difference in GCC specs comes when you are reselling the car. All car companies do hot and cold weather testing to ensure their cars work worldwide and I can't imagine any designer optimising their design then leaving space for a larger radiator.


Many car manufacturers do that (Ford, GM, Nissan, Toyota). Cars in the southern US are different then the ones in the north. Southern states do get bigger radiators and norther states get engine block warmers. Most GCC spec'ed cars are usually manufactured for the southern US states.


----------



## Warold

Also some cars have different, things done to them... AC is much more stronger... Also some cars have their fans stay on after the car is turned off to cool the engine, which isn't needed in cold countries.


----------



## KC1

I guess we wil keep with that advice then. Thanks all!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

KC1 said:


> I guess we wil keep with that advice then. Thanks all!


Brought my car from Canada almost 2 years ago and it has been performing ROCK Solid. And it does not have a big radiator.

There are tons of American specs cars and they fare well.


----------



## CDN2012

Canuck_Sens said:


> Brought my car from Canada almost 2 years ago and it has been performing ROCK Solid. And it does not have a big radiator.
> 
> There are tons of American specs cars and they fare well.


Same here, brought my pickup, and it had no issues so far. Got my AC coolant topped up when i got down here and it blows cold air.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## TandA

Just wondering how you're going to drive through the desert to Oman. You do realise there's a huge fence you'll have to jump don't you?


----------



## KC1

TandA said:


> Just wondering how you're going to drive through the desert to Oman. You do realise there's a huge fence you'll have to jump don't you?


Hahaha... I guess I should check my punctuation before posting! I meant "take into the desert, and drive to Oman." But thank you for checking - that would be an unfortunate situation!


----------



## jbonkers

Hopefully can get some advice here.. I'm looking at quite a high powered 'american muscle' car and have been hearing conflicting stories about whether to go for the GCC vs the US spec... has anyone heard any further bad stories on driving high powered US spec cars over here? I live 5K's from work where both my work and apartment have basement parking so the car would not be left in direct sunlight during the day.. there is a sizeable difference in price between the two options...when the car is been tested can they check as to whether previous damage has been done with regards to flooding overheating etc?

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## saraswat

Is the American spec car you are looking at getting already here ? I am guessing it is, seeing as how you are asking about the checking for flooding etc... Personally, I would take the car over to it's authorized dealer here and ask them if they would support it (future servicing, repairs etc..). They would also be my first choice in having it checked over thoroughly for the kind of damage you mention ...


----------



## jbonkers

Thanks Saraswat


----------



## Desert_Fever

jbonkers said:


> Hopefully can get some advice here.. I'm looking at quite a high powered 'american muscle' car and have been hearing conflicting stories about whether to go for the GCC vs the US spec... has anyone heard any further bad stories on driving high powered US spec cars over here? I live 5K's from work where both my work and apartment have basement parking so the car would not be left in direct sunlight during the day.. there is a sizeable difference in price between the two options...when the car is been tested can they check as to whether previous damage has been done with regards to flooding overheating etc?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!


Jbonkers - what type of car? Heating is always an issue on muscle cars - even here in the US under moderate conditions, which is why people go with cooling systems.


----------



## jbonkers

Desert_Fever said:


> Jbonkers - what type of car? Heating is always an issue on muscle cars - even here in the US under moderate conditions, which is why people go with cooling systems.


It's a Chevrolet Camaro I'm looking at desert fever. It's the 8 cylinder one I'm looking at so my concern is around driving a US spec in the summer heat!


----------



## Desert_Fever

Well - that same car is driven in California, Arizona and Texas which are hot places so I don't really anticipate any issues.. However, you should check out the background of that car...

I am also thinking of bringing a muscle car (Corvette Z06) I own which has US specs to sell in Dubai. I am actually wanting to sell it in that market because it's highly customized and would sell quickly. 

My gut feeling is that people driving muscle cars in hot weather should look into investing into cooling systems which are available after market.


----------



## Simey

If you are talking about cooling systems and the like,"GCC Specs" on most modern cars is a myth. As mentioned, it's equally hot in Texas, hotter in Death Valley and cars aren't made only for one market anymore. But there are two things to consider nevertheless:


If you plan to sell it here you should be aware that many buyers honestly believe that there is a difference and so supply and demand rules will depress the price a bit even when mechanically there is no meaningful difference.

Warranties are very different from country to country. People here tend to expect a warranty even on a used car that would be out of warranty in the US.

I'm not sure I get that latter idea since it implies an intent to keep the car - whereas most people here seem to drive with the deliberate intent to crash the car asap.

That said, I imported my car.


----------



## Stevesolar

Desert_Fever said:


> Well - that same car is driven in California, Arizona and Texas which are hot places so I don't really anticipate any issues.. However, you should check out the background of that car...
> 
> I am also thinking of bringing a muscle car (Corvette Z06) I own which has US specs to sell in Dubai. I am actually wanting to sell it in that market because it's highly customized and would sell quickly.
> 
> My gut feeling is that people driving muscle cars in hot weather should look into investing into cooling systems which are available after market.


Actually "GCC Spec" for cars covers quite a few things including the following:-

Uprated AC system
Uprated air filter system (remember the amount of sand storms we get here!)
Different radio/multimedia system (some US spec cars have digital/satellite radio)
Different dash and interior materials to resist sun fade from higher UV levels
Different tyres - for hot weather climate.

The above is examples and not exhaustive - but goes to show why GCC Spec has higher resale value and better peace of mind.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## INFAMOUS

Sorry but I really have to laugh at all these misconceptions about GCC vs NOT... Are there differences yes, but are they that large of an issue? NO! The largest differences the normal car owner will find are:

-Arabic writing on the passenger side mirror "Object in mirror are closer than they appear"
-Radio uses even frequencies vs odd. ex: 102.0 vs 102.1 but they are not "different" they are just loaded with local software to accommodate GPS/Radio etc. In newer cars this can be loaded for you.
-No warranty coverage (if vehicle is new)

Larger radiators, better AC are all trivial depending what you are comparing too. In many cases the radiators are not even larger, it is simply a different thermostat. As someone else mentioned about Southern US cars vs GCC, you would find the same things....

Different tires and Interior components? That's the first time I have heard that and would love to see a reference on it. 

Is it hot here? Yes but come on, it might be hot but it's not that hot. Houston TX sees summers almost as hot as Dubai and they don't have all these 'special tires and interior components'

All I would be worried about is a crashed/flooded/repaired car from the US. Especially the muscle cars. I have imported many US spec vehicles myself and never had any issues for use or for resale!


----------



## Stevesolar

INFAMOUS said:


> Sorry but I really have to laugh at all these misconceptions about GCC vs NOT... Are there differences yes, but are they that large of an issue? NO! The largest differences the normal car owner will find are:
> 
> -Arabic writing on the passenger side mirror "Object in mirror are closer than they appear"
> -Radio uses even frequencies vs odd. ex: 102.0 vs 102.1 but they are not "different" they are just loaded with local software to accommodate GPS/Radio etc. In newer cars this can be loaded for you.
> -No warranty coverage (if vehicle is new)
> 
> Larger radiators, better AC are all trivial depending what you are comparing too. In many cases the radiators are not even larger, it is simply a different thermostat. As someone else mentioned about Southern US cars vs GCC, you would find the same things....
> 
> Different tires and Interior components? That's the first time I have heard that and would love to see a reference on it.
> 
> Is it hot here? Yes but come on, it might be hot but it's not that hot. Houston TX sees summers almost as hot as Dubai and they don't have all these 'special tires and interior components'
> 
> All I would be worried about is a crashed/flooded/repaired car from the US. Especially the muscle cars. I have imported many US spec vehicles myself and never had any issues for use or for resale!


I worked in the automotive industry for more than 15 years and 3 years of this was for one of the worlds largest tier 1 suppliers - so I know what I am talking about!

For a recent article on tyres (that's how we spell it!), please see below - article specifically mentions tyre specs for GCC temperatures.

What the law says on tyres | GulfNews.com

Cheers

Steve


----------



## INFAMOUS

Stevesolar said:


> I worked in the automotive industry for more than 15 years and 3 years of this was for one of the worlds largest tier 1 suppliers - so I know what I am talking about!
> 
> For a recent article on tyres (that's how we spell it!), please see below - article specifically mentions tyre specs for GCC temperatures.
> 
> What the law says on tyres | GulfNews.com
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Well I don't care how you spell tires #1. I am sure you don't need to be educated on the fact that some people spell things differently.

I asked for a reference and you provided it, be it Gulf News and the fact that you completely missed the point! A Nitto Invo tire sold in the UAE is the same as a Nitto Invo sold in the USA. Same for Pirelli, Continental, Dunlop etc. The UAE is just ensuring that cheap Jap/China tires that are made of weak compounds that cannot take heat can be sold or used in the UAE and to be honest I wouldn't trust them in any climate! This does not mean it is a "special tire" made for the GCC which was my original point. On top of that tires are only good for 3 years here for inspection whether they have 100,000km on them or 1km. So yes, the guidelines here are higher just like one is more likely to use a sunshade/window tint here vs in say the UK...

My post was not directed strictly towards you but apparently your panties got twisted. I was making a comment that MOST people think that the differences overall on a GCC vs NON GCC car are so different that it's not worth buying a NON GCC car. 

If you want to swing your 15 years of experience around I will tell you that I have over 20, dealing with cars and import/export. I am not here to start a pissing match simply state the facts that GCC vs Non are truly not that big of a deal to the average buyer. 

As originally stated, Warranty and Vehicle history are the 2 main factors at the end of the day. The rest is simply preference and conforming to RTA regulations (such as your "Tyres") 

Cheers


----------



## saraswat




----------



## Desert_Fever

Can we all just get along?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

INFAMOUS said:


> Well I don't care how you spell tires #1. I am sure you don't need to be educated on the fact that some people spell things differently.


no need to get worked up..he was just saying that this was how they spell that word in the UK anticipating a reaction from you. He did not mean "this is how it is spelled!"


----------



## Mr Rossi

INFAMOUS said:


> but apparently your panties got twisted.


Yes. Yes he has, hasn't he?


----------



## Stevesolar

Canuck_Sens said:


> no need to get worked up..he was just saying that this was how they spell that word in the UK anticipating a reaction from you. He did not mean "this is how it is spelled!"


Agreed!

In fact it was my lame attempt at a bit of humour to point out specification differences between different countries - tires vs tyres, GCC spec vs US spec!! - but it backfired because you cannot always convey humour with plain text ( and i am not usually a big user of all these smilie emotion things  - perhaps I should start using them more)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

If you're only using it on the roads, you can get away with stuff that's non-GCC. Taking it offroad, get GCC spec - preferably Japanese.


----------



## ambivalence

Thanks for all the advice, I saw a KIA Sportage SUV that is american spec, and I was concerned. I do intend to off road with it.


----------



## Bigjimbo

ambivalence said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I saw a KIA Sportage SUV that is american spec, and I was concerned. I do intend to off road with it.


Don't get a sportage if you intend to offroad seriously.


----------



## ambivalence

Thanks, I was also considering an older wrangler. do you off-road? I want to ask if you have a good dubai offroad support site you are familiar with


----------



## woot79

I've got a 92 Wrangler as a second vehicle. I've had to do some minor repairs but it does great in the desert. Just find a friend that goes and you will have a blast!!!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

ambivalence said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I saw a KIA Sportage SUV that is american spec, and I was concerned. I do intend to off road with it.





Bigjimbo said:


> Don't get a sportage if you intend to offroad seriously.


What he said. 

First trip out you'll probably lose your bumpers, then you'll start having the mechanical stuff go on you.

The best it'll do is very, very light gatch track driving when you're heading out somewhere to camp.:deadhorse:


----------



## Budw

Back to the GCC spec related discussion: Import of car from US or elsewhere may also complicate servicing at the local agents here.... 

7DAYS Letter - Dh5,000 vehicle inspection just to get a new key cut? | 7 Days Dubai


----------



## Tropicana

Deleted


----------



## imac

Budw said:


> Back to the GCC spec related discussion: Import of car from US or elsewhere may also complicate servicing at the local agents here....
> 
> 7DAYS Letter - Dh5,000 vehicle inspection just to get a new key cut? | 7 Days Dubai


hmmm... wonder if the person who is posting comments on that site under the nick LeMadam is really our Fat Bhoy Tim...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

imac said:


> hmmm... wonder if the person who is posting comments on that site under the nick LeMadam is really our Fat Bhoy Tim...


I would think the person posting under the name _FatBhoyTim_ is a more likely candidate to be me.

Would the real Slim Shady, please stand up?


----------



## ccr

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Would the real Slim Shady, please stand up?


_And put one of those fingers on each hand up?
And be proud to be outta your mind and outta control
And one more time, loud as you can, how does it go?

Ha ha
Guess there's a Slim Shady in all of us
**** it, let's all stand up _

:whoo:


----------



## imac

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I would think the person posting under the name _FatBhoyTim_ is a more likely candidate to be me.
> 
> Would the real Slim Shady, please stand up?


that makes sense... it was LeMadam that threw me off


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

imac said:


> that makes sense... it was LeMadam that threw me off


Says the person named after a hair removal cream.


----------



## hrabbani

*Ford Explorer*



Canuck_Sens said:


> Brought my car from Canada almost 2 years ago and it has been performing ROCK Solid. And it does not have a big radiator.
> 
> There are tons of American specs cars and they fare well.


I am thinking of bringing my ford explorer XLT 2015 to UAE. No intention to use it off-road, do you think its recommended? Besides, if I decide to sell it after some time, is there a market for such non GCC specs cars?


----------

